# Google Black



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

Well this is not actually a official Google Black... this is created _Jabago_ to save your 750 Watts/year and as well as ur eyes... Check it out

Jabago.com provides you with a black Google search page to reduce eye strain and save energy while conducting Google searches. This search engine is 100% Google, it's just black. All searches from this portal will take you directly to google.com with a black background and light text.

*www.jabago.com*


----------



## MysticDews (May 29, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54800


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

MysticDews said:
			
		

> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54800



Thats different... i know it...


----------



## pannaguma (May 29, 2007)

maybe google themselves shld offer it as an alternative.


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

how  exactly will it save power


----------



## zyberboy (May 29, 2007)

whenever i go to net i  always get  black google , the digit forum is also black to me . (grease monkey)


----------



## pannaguma (May 29, 2007)

^^^ ?????? plz explain

ok googled it and downloaded the firefox ext, but how do u configure pages to show black backgrounds??


----------



## zyberboy (May 29, 2007)

^due to eye strain i am using a grease monkey script with firefox to automatically change the color of google.


----------



## fun2sh (May 29, 2007)

how  exactly will it save power


----------



## zyberboy (May 29, 2007)

For monitor it consumes less energy when displaying dark colors,and least energy wen it is black.For displaying white it uses maximum energy..think abt lights , white = light
Turn off  light in ur room when google is in ur monitor. compare dis with a black colored page.


----------



## pannaguma (May 29, 2007)

@cyberboy - tell me how to configure the scripts???


----------



## zyberboy (May 29, 2007)

First install grease monkey frn here and restart FF
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748

Then install this script frm
*userscripts.org/scripts/show/6205

The default color change is frm white to grey,u can choose ur required color by editing the script(for eg to black).
once it is installed , go to   tools>GreaseMonkey>ManageUserScript,now u can see ur installed script on the left that is "FFFFFF to EBEBEB" select this and click edit,for the first time it will ask for text editor(select ur notepad).

in the last line u can see the color in hex code

everything_.style.backgroundColor = "#EBEBEB";      <------ this one    #EBEBEB    it is gray

u can change this to black or anything u want by replacing #EBEBEB with hex code of other colores, changing to  000000 will result in black colored google. 
 refer here for other colors hex code  in this chart *www.dave-stephens.com/computers/colors.htm

This script will change white colored webpages to black,u can also change sites with other colors(having high contrast blue) to black  but for this u will need to duplicate "else if"  statement  in the script._


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

^^ thanks. i really appreciate ur help. may be u should post it as a seperate tutorial in the tutorial section.


----------



## praka123 (May 30, 2007)

@cyberboy_kerala: thx for the explanation


----------



## mobilegeek (May 30, 2007)

thx for that .. but using that only the background goes black
..
we cant read the text .. 

Please give us a User Script that makes the internet surfing better,
 i.e. all the colors re edited according to black background.

Regards


----------



## pannaguma (May 30, 2007)

^^ i dont think such a thing is available. just edit the script as mentioned for the other colors you want to swap. knowledge of c or c++ will be helpful for creating more statements.


----------



## zyberboy (May 30, 2007)

@mobilegeek
i have given the detailed procedure in tutorial section
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59098


----------



## mobilegeek (Jun 3, 2007)

^thanx  ... i missed that


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 3, 2007)

@ mobilegeek.... are u a member of Wattpad?


----------

